# wires under staple



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

guy at work puts 3 14 guage wires under one staple.. anyone else do this? i always do 2 max.. and how about wires in slot of plastic box..Ive heard of inspectors failing for this as well, boss makes sure we only put in one wire per slot.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

around here that's a fail.


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

yea thats what i beleive as well. plus even it is allowed im sure most inspectors will fail you for it.. .. I guess we will find out soon,


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Murphy said:


> ...... im sure most inspectors will fail you for it.. .. .........


Ask for a code reference.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

It's been a while since I've wired a house, but we often did this in Virginia. Only got gigged on it once. I think it's a technical violation of the staple-listing, and I think we got cited for bundling...?

We'd go nuts: Use 1 1/8th staples and squeeze 4, 5, even 6 pieces of Romex under 'em. :whistling2:

-John


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I do it if it makes the job look cleaner. I've never had an inspector look twice at it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

From an inquiry I made of a manufacturer several years ago:

Marc:
This question has been coming up a lot lately, and we have to be careful how we answer it due to the diversity in code interpretation across the country. UL tested our products for one cable, which is pretty much standard. We are aware however that many contractors run two, 12 or 14 cables under a #100 staple with no problem. The LL# 100 and the LL141 can physically hold even 3 and 4 cables securely, however some inspectors will only allow one cable regardless of leg length and holding capacity. That is why we have to be careful in advertising multi-cable capability.

You are correct that leg length is an important factor in holding capability, but leg design and shape is also important. You will notice that the Viking #100, #125, etc. legs are not round. They are flattened which increases holding ability. A Viking staple will therefore hold better than most round-leg staples.

The solution will probably be for us to request UL or other lab testing for multiple cables, which is expensive and time consuming. In the mean time, we suggest the inspectors be realistic about a staple’s intended purpose “to adequately secure a cable or cables without damaging them”. A simple pull test would seem to be adequate to address this issue. Pull on it and see if it comes out. If it does, you need a bigger staple. If, not, go with it.

If the Inspectors are concerned about “over driving” in order to make the staple hold on multiple cables, one of our insulated staples such as the IN 3000 or IN3125 may be the answer. We have seen sales of IN3125 (based on our #125 staple) increase lately, primarily for this reason.

Finally, Viking is introducing a line of plastic “stacking staples” this fall. These will be designed to hold 1-2 or 3 cables and will be color coded for 10, 12 and 14 cable. They will be more expensive than steel staples but they should address this issue in problem areas.

Hope this helps, we will be happy to supply samples or additional information at your request

Tom Trudeau
President


----------



## Old man (Mar 24, 2010)

Read the stable box or container. It will state what it is rated for and how many. If the AHJ has a problem leave the box on the job and ask him to inspect the UL label.


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

standoffs are the answer any more with all the damn switchlegs:laughing:


----------



## joeylabiche (Jul 12, 2010)

Our rule of thumb was always one wire per staple and two wires max side by side. if you need to put more than two wires use what we call stack it's. Its a plastic nail on wire holder. and you can stack about 6 to 8 wires maybe more if you can fit them there.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

I use BX staples, they are bigger than romex staples. I use small romex staples for one cable on older homes where the joists are like iron.


----------



## BlueBox (Jul 12, 2010)

joeylabiche said:


> Our rule of thumb was always one wire per staple and two wires max side by side. if you need to put more than two wires use what we call stack it's. Its a plastic nail on wire holder. and you can stack about 6 to 8 wires maybe more if you can fit them there.


Aren't stackers only rated one wire per slot?


----------



## Murphy (Dec 10, 2009)

BlueBox said:


> Aren't stackers only rated one wire per slot?


 
na they are good for 2 per slot.. probably only one if its # 10 or higher


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

I put three under one stable all day long, my wires are always straight, never twisted and look good. I'd laugh an inspector off the job if he even mentioned it. My last redtag for more than one wire in an two screw connector I had to fix but there were five other bs things on his list i told him to **** off on.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

By Our Code, C E C ... ... only one wire under each staple. 
---------


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

I never do more than two. Just a point of habit.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

there's a county around here that allows 2 - 2 wire or 1 - 3 wire under staple, so that's how I staple romex, and I never have a problem. It's not worth arguing about. I only use romex once in a while anyway (we used it on a couple hotel jobs)


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

On small jobs it doesn't make a diffence, back when I was doing 150 houses a year it would. I learned one way and ain't gonna change.


----------

